# Has anyone fitted R32 brakes to a VR6? I bought the kit now I've gotta make it fit.



## mdt (Nov 22, 2001)

Has anyone installed R32 brakes on a VR6?
Apparently, they bolt on okay, but there's a bolt that needs cutting back.
I might need to get an R32 reservoir too.
Any tips for me?
Cheers,
Matthew


----------



## JoeVeeDubber (Mar 15, 2002)

*Re: Has anyone fitted R32 brakes to a VR6? I bought the kit now I've gotta make it fit. (mdt)*

Wow, I thought you were concerned about adding weight to your car, R32 brakes are considerably heavier than your stock setup. I am not sure if you are going to need a MK4 master cylinder, I don't know much about that. You are probably the first person to do this on a MK3.


----------



## mdt (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: Has anyone fitted R32 brakes to a VR6? I bought the kit now ... (JoeVeeDubber)*

Yes, we're venturing into the unknown here I realise this, but such is my desparation. 
The unsprung weight will increase which is a pain, but the car will be substantially lighter by the time it's finished. During the same job, the air conditioner is coming out as is a lot of the trim.
I'm also installing a complete custom made exhaust manifold/exhaust set up to hopefully compensate for the increased rolling diameter.
Fingers crossed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

making the rest of the car lighter really wont make much of a difference, as the R32 brakes will add a considerable amount of unsprung weight to each corner. Kind of academic though, as Im sure you will stop better. If a company makes a 2 piece replica, that would be a good idea down the line maybe.
As far as the resevoir goes, dont think ull have to worry about that. With the amount of big brake kits out there utilizing stock MC, I think ure fine....Stoptechs use 4 piston calipers, and no need to upgrade, same for brembo, as well as ECS' Boxster upgrade. You will be fine.
As far bias goes, it will shift it to the front, some, which isnt that bad considering the VR is front heavy. As long as the pad/rotor combo can keep up, your fine.


----------



## markymark420 (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*

The calipers on the R32 are Girling 60's if I read correctly. If they are they will work fine with your stock master cylinder.


----------



## mdt (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KrazeeKorrado13* »_making the rest of the car lighter really wont make much of a difference, as the R32 brakes will add a considerable amount of unsprung weight to each corner.
...
As far bias goes, it will shift it to the front, some, which isnt that bad considering the VR is front heavy. As long as the pad/rotor combo can keep up, your fine.

Thanks for the tips guys, that's really encouraging.
I'm only putting the kit on the front as apparently the R32 setup is the same as the Mk III VR6 set up anyway.
I know I'm getting more weight, but short of getting some super-light wheels which I can't afford, it's a price I have to pay for reliable and effective brakes, which are presently the car's weakest point.


----------



## Pifiu (Jan 28, 2002)

hmmm thats going to be kick ass. I cant wait to see this on your car dude!


----------



## RPTOFNDR (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: (Pifiu)*

R32 brakes are badass.


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (mdt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdt* »_I know I'm getting more weight, but short of getting some super-light wheels which I can't afford, it's a price I have to pay for reliable and effective brakes, which are presently the car's weakest point.


not knocking ure decision, but if you went with ECS' 2 piece TT replica rotor and the required rotors with Hawk pads, you would be very impressed with that. R32 will definitely be a great upgrade, but the heaviness is what deters me. Does anyone make a 2 piece rotor for it? that would be a good buy.


----------



## baomo motorsports (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*

i thought R32 brakes were the same 312mm as TT brakes?


----------



## ReiHenMotorVR6 (Sep 30, 2002)

*Re: (baomo motorsports)*

are you running the 11.3" brakes? Maybe a drop in the car's weight will make braking a bit easier on the tires and pads as well, since it will be lighter. I remember you saying it's not a daily driver so toss out practicality, and just gut the whole car entirely. What pads are you running for those track days to make braking suck?


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (ReiHenMotorVR6)*

R32 and TT 3.2s have the same brake = 333mm
the TT has the 312mm. 
BUT the R32/3.2 TT have a 2 piston caliper from the RS4 Audi and 32mm width rotors instead of 25mm!!!
these aren't R32 rotors, but it is the same width difference


----------



## mdt (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KrazeeKorrado13* »_
not knocking ure decision, but if you went with ECS' 2 piece TT replica rotor and the required rotors with Hawk pads, you would be very impressed with that. R32 will definitely be a great upgrade, but the heaviness is what deters me. Does anyone make a 2 piece rotor for it? that would be a good buy.

I hear what you are saying and agree to a large extent. However, when I priced the 280mm to 288mm upgrade, the cost was about $2500 Australian dollars landed (U$1750). The ECS kit would be more than that. It's the freight that kills us here in Australia. We also pay %25 on the total cost in import duty and sales tax.
The reconditioned race R32 brakes will cost $1500. And they will fit perfectly under a set of second hand race rims that are costing me $500 for the set. Add in some Michelin Pilot Cup rubber (same as that used on the M3 CSL) and I reckon I'll have a pretty neat track set up.
Not perfect by any stretch, but enough to have some fun and to kick some General Motors ass!


----------



## mdt (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: (ReiHenMotorVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ReiHenMotorVR6* »_are you running the 11.3" brakes? Maybe a drop in the car's weight will make braking a bit easier on the tires and pads as well, since it will be lighter. I remember you saying it's not a daily driver so toss out practicality, and just gut the whole car entirely. What pads are you running for those track days to make braking suck?

I've tried lots, stock, EBCs reds, greens and blacks. I've also tried Hawk Blues which ate my disks. The problem is that I am not prepared/able to change over my pads for the track.
I'm sure there is a combination out there that works with the stock brakes, but I am sick of going through disks trying.
And no, I've been using the 11 inch brakes.


----------



## mdt (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: (mdt)*

This is the difference between the 288mm brakes and the R32 334mm brakes:








This is the 288mm set up VR6 caliper next to the R32 version:








This is the installation of the caliper. Not a tiny tacker eh?


----------



## Pifiu (Jan 28, 2002)

damn I didnt know the caliper was 2 piston the r32! Where can I pick those up?!


----------



## ReiHenMotorVR6 (Sep 30, 2002)

*Re: (Pifiu)*

I'm going to say that the 280mm brakes suck in comparison to the 288mm upgrade. Just so you know, all MK4 VR6/1.8T and Audi TT's use the same 11.3" Girling caliper used on 96-99 MK3 11.3" equipped VR6's, so it should be relatively easy to find a junker, and get some SS lines and a tyrolsport stiffening kit. I'm sure you will be please with that since the swept area is significantly increased, and the rotors will be much cheaper, as well as pads and they are a bolt on affair for MK3's.


----------



## mdt (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: (ReiHenMotorVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ReiHenMotorVR6* »_I'm going to say that the 280mm brakes suck in comparison to the 288mm upgrade. Just so you know, all MK4 VR6/1.8T and Audi TT's use the same 11.3" Girling caliper used on 96-99 MK3 11.3" equipped VR6's, so it should be relatively easy to find a junker, and get some SS lines and a tyrolsport stiffening kit. I'm sure you will be please with that since the swept area is significantly increased, and the rotors will be much cheaper, as well as pads and they are a bolt on affair for MK3's.

Maybe in the US. At the wreckers here in Melbourne, when I asked for 288mm kits they just laughed.


----------



## ReiHenMotorVR6 (Sep 30, 2002)

*Re: (mdt)*

I can see how your dilemma polarizes you towards the R32 brake kit, since it's brand new with all the necessary hardware. G'luck and it would be badazz to see an R32 brake kit on an MK3, but I'm thinking you're track performance would suffer (not braking) but unsprung weight significantly vs. 288mm kit. I'm sure you can find a 288mm brake kit if you look hard enough.


----------



## mdt (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: (ReiHenMotorVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ReiHenMotorVR6* »_I can see how your dilemma polarizes you towards the R32 brake kit, since it's brand new with all the necessary hardware. G'luck and it would be badazz to see an R32 brake kit on an MK3, but I'm thinking you're track performance would suffer (not braking) but unsprung weight significantly vs. 288mm kit. I'm sure you can find a 288mm brake kit if you look hard enough. 

It's not brand new, it's a racing set that's being rebuilt. Whether that means it works or not, it's too early to tell. Needless to say, I'll let you know. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GJ18T (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: (mdt)*

Hi Matthew,
I've been looking at the R32 brakes as well. Do the discs fit straight on to the VR6 hubs? Or does this require some modifications?
I had the standard 288 mm to begin with and upgraded these with TT brakes (312 mm, only requires a 5 mm spacer for centering the calipers).
At this moment I'm considering either the R32 brakes or a set from AP Racing (I'll have to check the weight of both sets).


----------



## mdt (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: (GJ18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GJ18T* »_Hi Matthew,
I've been looking at the R32 brakes as well. Do the discs fit straight on to the VR6 hubs? Or does this require some modifications?
I had the standard 288 mm to begin with and upgraded these with TT brakes (312 mm, only requires a 5 mm spacer for centering the calipers).
At this moment I'm considering either the R32 brakes or a set from AP Racing (I'll have to check the weight of both sets).

You mean these?








"For the Golf / Jetta 2, 5 lug. Convert to 330mm rotors with 5 X 100 bolt centers. Includes hats, directional rotors, AP 5100 calipers, pads, uprights, hubs, lines, hardware and adaptors. 
Our AP 2-Piece braking kits represent the utmost in braking power. For all-out uncomprimized stopping power, this is what you need. The AP brakes are based on a radially mounted two piece cast aluminum caliper using full depth brake pads."
Still too early to tell whether it will work. I'll keep you posted.
Why are you unhappy with the TT brakes?


----------



## GJ18T (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: (mdt)*

The Audi TT setup isn't bad but compared to either Brembo's (Seat Leon Cupra R brakes should fit VR6 as well) or AP racings set, it just feels less "grippy". However, I might wait until my 1.8T swap is done (still in the middle of it) to see how the weight reduction of the engine will effect the braking (obviously it should).
Cheers,
GJ.
P.s. Had a quick look at your VR6 pages...nice work








P.s.2 Yep..that's the AP set I was referring to.


_Modified by GJ18T at 9:31 AM 10-31-2004_


----------



## mdt (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: (GJ18T)*

Cool. Have a look at these disks. They are the actual ones going on my car. They are almost as big as the wheels themselves.
















And this is just me trying to bask in the reflected glory of the VW Racing Team.


















_Modified by mdt at 9:50 AM 10-31-2004_


----------



## GJ18T (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: (mdt)*

What size disc is that? I assume it's Audi (TT?) as it has the 9 bolt pattern?
Would you happen to know if there are any 305 x 28mm discs with either a 5 or 9 bolt pattern? If so then the Seat Ibiza Cupra R (2002 model) brakes would be interesting as well (dual piston Brembo's). Dealer charges about 200 Eur per side for new items.


----------



## mdt (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: (GJ18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GJ18T* »_What size disc is that? I assume it's Audi (TT?) as it has the 9 bolt pattern?

It's one of the R32 disks. Also known as Touraeg disk.








334mm. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (mdt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdt* »_
It's one of the R32 disks. Also known as Touraeg disk.








334mm. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

which means you can fit touraeg calipers too...if the need ever arises


----------



## GJ18T (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KrazeeKorrado13* »_which means you can fit touraeg calipers too...if the need ever arises









Along with the Touareg wheels so at least the calipers will fit?


----------



## mdt (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: (GJ18T)*

Well, the good news is that not only were the brakes a simple bolt on job, I was able to use the stainless steel brake lines that were already on the car.
As a result, fitting them was a breeze. I believe a couple of washers were fitted. I will post precise details of this when I can.
I haven't driven the car yet, but according to Seb, who fitted the kit (Bug_racer here on the Tex) the braking is vastly improved.
You will be able to see that the wheels are pretty heavily marked. That is because they are ex-R32 race team wheels. They cost me about U$350 for the set, so I got two sets, one for road rubber and one for race rubber.
















The rear brakes look tiny.


















_Modified by mdt at 2:02 AM 11-25-2004_


----------



## transient_analysis (Jan 28, 2003)

Good job sir.. glad to see other people using OEM shizz for brake upgrades http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ChristianVR6 (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: (transient_analysis)*

Hello,
I do have 97 VR6 with the 288mm brakes, I would love to get the R32 brakes. It would be great what parts are needes for the conversion. What about the rear? Is it right that your SS lines are a straight swap. I do have the ABT lines and would like to keep them.
Chris


----------



## ReiHenMotorVR6 (Sep 30, 2002)

*Re: (ChristianVR6)*

Wow Matt. Those are some big brakes. I'm glad it was a bolt-up affair. IIRC inadequate braking was one of the reasons you were selling your Golf a while back. Does this mean you're coming back this spring racing season in the MK3?


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (ReiHenMotorVR6)*

now damn it, if you come back on here complaining of brake problems again!!!
seriously, that outa make you smile and giggle like a little kid everytime you show a friend what 'stopping' really means


----------



## Pifiu (Jan 28, 2002)

damn looks good


----------



## mdt (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: (ReiHenMotorVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ReiHenMotorVR6* »_Wow Matt. Those are some big brakes. I'm glad it was a bolt-up affair. IIRC inadequate braking was one of the reasons you were selling your Golf a while back. Does this mean you're coming back this spring racing season in the MK3?

With a vengeance.








This weekend, I'll be driving the following vehicles at the track (I won a competition to be a guest judge of Performance Car of the Year). How good is this going to be?








Syd. Audi TT V6 – Paul Cockburn
Syd. HSV Clubsport R8 – Mick Taylor
Syd. HSV GTO – Brendon Wise
Syd. Lotus Exige – Isaac Bober
Syd. Mazda MX-5 SE – Steve Corby
Syd. Mercedes Benz C55 AMG – Dean Evans/Josh Dowling
Syd. Mini Cooper S Chilli – Sam Stevens
Syd. Mitsubishi Lancer Evo 8 – Nat Delarey
Syd. Nissan Patrol 3.0 diesel (support vehicle) – Marcus Hofmann
Syd: Porsche 911 Carrera S – Jesse Taylor/Julian Pitt
Syd: MG ZT V8 – Tim Robson
Melb. FPV F6 Typhoon – Cristian Brunelli (car to return to Sydney)
Melb. FPV GT – Nathan (car to return to Sydney)
Melb. Holden Commodore SS – Peter Watkins
Melb. Holden Monaro CV8 – Stu Orford
Melb. Honda Integra Type S – Geoff Riddle
Melb. Mercedes Benz SLK350 – James Lacey, pick-up Friday
Melb. Mercedes-Benz AMG CL65 – David Morley
Melb. Renault Megane Turbo – Helmut Mueller
Melb. Renault Clio Cup – Matthew Townsend (Lucky Bastard)**
Melb. Subaru WRX STi – Marty Doxey pick-up Thursday
Melb. VW Golf R32 – Robert Smith


----------



## mdt (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_now damn it, if you come back on here complaining of brake problems again!!!
seriously, that outa make you smile and giggle like a little kid everytime you show a friend what 'stopping' really means

Agreed. I've even had some ducting fitted too which should be a real help. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

